# amp building classes



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]*tube amp building classes*[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]*want to build your own tube amp?*[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]*don't have the skill or place to do it?*[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]*look no further!*[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]we are offering a class where you can learn basic skills like soldering,some basic electronics skills and assembly knowledge to build your own all tube guitar amplifier.[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]classes will consist of three skill-level kits like the world famous tweed deluxe,the 18 watt marshall and for the [/font] 
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]advanced classes a blackface fender style reverb amplifier.[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]you will receive a complete kit amplifier that includes everything you need to build the amp,including a professional soldering station,solder and all the hand tools you will need to complete the task.[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]the class will have building stations where you will assemble,build and wire your amplifier.[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]proffessional instruction is included in this two day class with troubleshooting included.[/font]

[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]by the end of the weekend class you will have a completed,working,killer sounding tube amplifier that will blow you away with superior tone and a professionally made combo cabinet and speaker as well.[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]pricing is in process and will be announced within the next couple of weeks, interested parties will be placed on a contact list and provided with updates as they become available.[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]please include your name and phone number to be placed on the list.the list is limited to 6 persons per class to facilitate proper one-on-one instruction and success in your class.classes will be offered as meets demand.[/font]


[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]cheers,[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]keith mcneil[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy]the sonic sofa/clara amps[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy](403)829-1085[/font]
[font=tempus sans itc, fantasy][email protected][/font]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I might be interested in this....weekend class is good as well!


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be into this, unfortunatley I'm in the GTA. Anyone in the GTA offer something similar??


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Keith. I might be interested depending on the price & timing. I'd probably want to try the 18 watt, even though I am very much a beginner with my soldering and electronics skills.

Here's a suggestion too. You should offer a price deduct for people who already have a soldering iron that meets your approval. I understand you don't want people showing up with their $10 radio shack pencils, but I just got a decent Komec (Hakko) 936 station, so I wouldn't want to have to buy another one just to join the class.

Cheers


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I am with sneaky on this one... I'm also curious on the components you'll be using.

I'm actually in the midst of finding a champ kit to build and the only thing that has stopped me so far is shipping from the states. the price of this class is quite a big selling/breaking point for me. especially since I have a 300 km drive down to cow town for the weekend which adds quite a bit of cost.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

All the details will be finalized later tonight and people who give their contact info will receive the info package.We modified the content to make the tools optional.We will have top quality tools available for sale to those who want to buy them.

Keith


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Was hoping someone on this side of the country would offer something like this. Add me to your contact list. I'll shoot you a P.M with the info.

Regards,


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Adicted to Tubes, your mailbox is full....................You can P.M. me with the pertinent info.

Regards,


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Send all queries to [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Well it looks like the response in overwhelming so far!I have more than 20 people interested and signed up so far.What I need from people is which amp they would like to build.So far it's on the fence between a Tweed Deluxe 5E3 and an 18 watt lite marshall style.
I'd like to hear your input so we can make the final decision.
The cost of the class has been set at 1599.00 per person and it includes a kit combo amplifier,instruction,instruction manual,one-on-one coaching,lunches and snacks for the two day event,and individual work stations.You may bring your own tools or we will sell a complete amp building kit to those who need one.
The date is in February but the exact weekend is still open to people's input.You will be required to give a deposit and the balance will be due two weeks before the class is set.First to give us the deposit will be signed up first.If you want to be in on the first class then I suggest you contact me.There will likely be ongoing classes all year long,but they are filling up fast.
Contact Keith at [email protected] or call me at (403)829-1085


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

we will be doing a few classes,the first being a 'Basic tube amp theory" class and you will learn how a tube amp works,soldering skills,learn about safety around the inside of a working tube amp.Also we will talk about bias and what it is and the different classes of tube amps.We will also go into how to properly use a DVOM(digital volt/ohmmeter)
 This class is 200.00 and will be 4 hours a day on a saturday and sunday,so your whole weekend isnt taken.
Actual hands-on tube amp building classes are as follows:you will have to have completed the basic class or be competent enough to do these builds.


Tweed Champ class:
 -build a complete Champ combo amplifier
 - you will need to have the beginners course or have enough basic skills before tackling this project
 Duration: sat/sunday classes/12 hours
Costs:
 Instruction costs: 300.00
 Champ kit amplifier: 575.00
 Tools(optional): 175.00


Tweed Deluxe class:
 -build a complete Tweed Deluxe combo amplifier

Class duration: 2 days/14 hours


Costs: instruction costs: 325.00
 - kit combo amp:820.00
 -tools(optional): 175.00


18 watt combo class: 2 days/14 hours


Class duration: 2 days/14 hours


Costs: instruction costs: 325.00
 -kit combo amp: 1045.00
 -tools(optional): 175.00


Advanced Class: Deluxe Reverb Combo


Class Duration: 2 days/16 hours


costs: instruction costs: 375.00
 -kit amp: 1220.00
 -Tools(optional): 175.00


Tube Amp servicing and repair course: 4 days/16 hours
Costs: 350.00 instruction
Tools(optional): 175.00

These classes require a non-refundable 50% deposit and you will be notified when classes will commence.
Please direct any questions to my E-Mail or call me at (403)829-1085 [email protected]
www.thesonicsofa.com


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Keith...just a reminder that I spoke to you on the phone re: *purchasing a copy of the written material from*:

 "Basic tube amp theory" class and you will learn how a tube amp works,soldering skills,learn about safety around the inside of a working tube amp.Also we will talk about bias and what it is and the different classes of tube amps.We will also go into how to properly use a DVOM(digital volt/ohmmeter)

Please let me know more about this including: the table of contents, when it might be available, the cost with shipping, how to obtain it, etc.

Others in this forum might also be interested in obtaining a copy.

Thanks

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Due to overwhelming response,the first class will commence on March 3-4. The basic tube theory class.

the Deluxe class will start on March 18-19.

Thanks guys!
www.sonicsofa.ca


----------



## eradicator99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is the Deluxe class meant to be on Sunday and Monday? Any way it can be a Saturday/Sunday thing?


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry,I put the wrong date in for the Deluxe class.It's March 17/18 2012.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The first class is full,still some room in the others.

Thanks!


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The basic tube theory class is starting march 3-4 and is full1
THE TWEED DELUXE BUILDING CLASS IS SLATED FOR THE 17-19 OF MARCH AND IS HALF-FULL AND STILL BOOKING.THERE ARE THREE SPACES AVAILABLE,SO HURRY IF YOU WANT IN ON IT.

THANKS GUYS FOR THE OVERWHELMING RESPONSE!

KEITH MCNEIL
CLARA AMPS AND THE SONIC SOFA
www.sonicsofa.ca
[email protected]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any progress with making the written material available to forum members?

Thanks

Dave



greco said:


> Keith...just a reminder that I spoke to you on the phone re: *purchasing a copy of the written material from*:
> 
> "Basic tube amp theory" class and you will learn how a tube amp works,soldering skills,learn about safety around the inside of a working tube amp.Also we will talk about bias and what it is and the different classes of tube amps.We will also go into how to properly use a DVOM(digital volt/ohmmeter)
> 
> ...


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Not yet,it's a big job doing these classes,having a full-time job and working at my amp shop too.Patience is the key here.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The Basic Tube class was a huge success!

Many thanks to all who participated,the class was a joy to teach,with enthusiastic students.I crammed lots of information into their brains!

I'm hoping they left with some of the information and tools to continue with a very satisfying hobby!

Keith Mcneil
Amp Tech/instructor
sonicsofa.ca
[email protected]
403-829-1085


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

The second basic Tube Amp Class was on the weekend and again it was a great success!

I just want to thank all the participants for their input.They were a challenging bunch with lots of great questions.The home builder is still alive in North America!

Keith Mcneil
Amp Tech/instructor
sonicsofa.ca
[email protected]
403-829-1085


----------

